# Ladies, are you a Tomboy?



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> No. My interests tended towards the creative or the intellectual, and it was not hard for me to find outlets in the typical feminine stuff offered me. I didnt like baby dolls or playing house, but I liked the complex worlds and characters I could create with Barbies. I wasnt delicate and liked climbing stuff and wrestling with other kids, but the commotion of most sports overwhelmed me, and I had a distaste for competition. I was shy and gentle with animals, but also loved to get into a debate and had a cool demeanor others deemed unfriendly. Ultimately, I was feminine, but more arty than prissy.
> 
> I was unaware of my appearance as a child or I preferred the avant garde if I had a choice, but I also loved refined, beautiful things and would make clothes for my barbies or draw fancy dresses. When I got older and became more aware of myself, then I began to apply my creativity to my appearance, and so I was pleased that women have more options.
> 
> I also embraced femininity as a way to reject any shame others would place on it, as if it was lesser or weaker than masculinity. When people would speak proudly of their girls who preferred boys' toys over girly stuff, Id find it demeaning that they considered so-called masculine interest superior. Few have pride over a male child liking girly things, because they consider that a degradation. I was aware of that when young and rejected it.


I like your style.


Also must agree on femininity equaling masculinity in strength or power. How could it be any other way? Obviously, on the surface, masculinity seems "stronger" but lady powers, often mysterious, are not to be trifled with, haha.


--------------------------

On another note I think every girlfriend I ever had was a Tomboy. Feminine? Oh Lord yes. 

I took stock and realized that almost 8/10 times, they either grew up on a ranch or farm, rode/owned horses, one even lassoed calves in rodeos as a kid. The rest were into sports.

Not really sure why I'm attracted to these types. I didn't get to be raised on a farm or ride horses : (


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nah, l was a little nerd kid. In the mid 90s being into video games wasn't even necessarily a tomboy thing yet, although l did get one ''you're good for a girl'' comments. l was also a huge reader so still erring toward the nerd side.

l had female friends from either side of the spectrum, but in all honesty l struggled to keep something in common with the extreme tomboy types, conversation-wise. l can generally make conversation with someone who might be into hair and makeup, about a wide variety of things...but l can't talk about sports and don't want to. A lot of times that can be a singular interest for people.


As an adult, however, l suscribe to the belief that a person can have any combination of personality traits, look anyway they want to, and say whatever they feel like whether or not it matches whatever social image they're trying to project, any time they feel like it. 

Ball-busting, in practice is seen among feminine women really often, is it just called ''nagging'' when done by someone who doesn't seem aggressive? There's also the Bossy Hot Girl Trope, so l don't think so. So many of these attitudes seems like character tropes to me in general that it's really hard for me to apply them to actual people or myself.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I considered myself a tomboy growing up, lol. My cousins were all boys, and I wanted to be one with them, I guess. I wanted to... relate to them, and it felt that identifying as a tomboy would help me achieve that. I was pretty disheartened when I was told by my family members I was nothing but a "girly girl". Bleh. But it's okay, my boy cousins still kinda love me anyway.


----------



## Merry in Sunshine (Feb 14, 2015)

I stopped believing in that phrase after realizing there are all types of people, and all are acceptable (unless they're mean and want to hurt others). Growing up, I shifted between acting very "girly" (wearing dresses, playing dolls, dancing and daydreaming of a prince) to acting very "tomboyish" (playing soccer, climbing trees, fighting with boys who teased me, playing computer games).

After years of shifting between the two, I finally stopped and learned to accept myself as a whole and as a person who loves to do many different things, but identifies as a feminine woman. I often dress very girly (dresses all day long, even when it's cold), talk in a very feminine way and act feminine overall. However, I don't mind getting out of that "girly" image and do things that people usually don't expect women to do. It all depends on the situation and how I feel that moment. In any way, I don't let society decide what I should do or not. I believe that I, as a whole person has a lot more to offer.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

On the inside, yeah I can be sometimes. 

On the outside, hell no.


----------



## hoobster4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was a tomboy up until around age 9, which is strange because I still only really hang around males.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm a tomboy. I've always had kind of a "feminine" style of dressing, aversion to high heels aside. But in college I was kind of a guys' girl. A lot of my friends were guys and we had common interests and I was one of those girls who could hang out with the guys and no one thought it was weird, but I don't think I was considered a tomboy. I was too lacking in video game and sports abilities for that.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I don't like the word tomboy, but I guess I could be described as one.

My ISTP father was my primary caregiver when I was little and he taught me some masculine behaviours, like walking with a swagger, ranting rather than crying etc.

When I was a little older than just toddler, I'd help my dad with DIY, e.g. wearing his motorcycling hat while smashing bricks with a hammer etc. He'd also take me on long motorcycle rides and race quite a lot. As a kid, I was never scared, I got more squeamish in my late teens.

In primary school, I had a group of four guy friends and it was always me who came up with plans to build a tree house etc.

People would mistake for a boy even when I wore a skirt and had a big bush of curly hair. It's probably because of the way I move.
Whenever people saw my mum with my ENTP brother (big shiny eyes, blond curls) and me they'd say "What beautiful daughters you've got!". When they saw my mum with me only, they'd say "What's your son's name?" or something like that.

Apart from reading, I liked running around outside best: climbing trees, building shelters out of branches and hay, playing detective etc.

I still wear mainly men's clothes in my free time now and never wear skirts or dresses at all. I'm not into butch tomboy hobbies like drinking beer, cars/ motorcycles etc. though. 
I wouldn't mind activities like fishing, hunting, boxing, survival skills etc., though. It's just I haven't got around to them yet and am unlikely to try (not enough time, can't afford it etc.)


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

No, not at all. I'm fairly girly, but I wouldn't say Mean Girls level feminine. Always have been. I feel more like a "guy" on some levels, but those are just gross, sexist, conditional things.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I've never been androgynous or tomboyish in behavior and dressing. Never.

I am proud of my gender and do my best to be feminine in how I behave in public. Being fashionable is a big perk being a woman. I take full advantage of this, too. Even when I "borrow from the boys" in oversize blazer, plaid shirt, boyfriend jeans, I'd wear high heels and lots of dainty jewelry pieces to add feminine touch. 


However

I don't believe in makeup. I prefer the basic and simplest daily routine. 

I don't inconvenience myself and others when traveling or outdoor activities. These are not the time to act girly girl. 

I can go for days without washing when I do multi-day hiking and backpacking in the backcountry. As long as I have my eyebrow kit and my lash curler I am good to go.


----------



## randomness11 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to fight with boys on the playground in elementary school, had short hair since 6 years old and refused to wear skirts and dresses until the age of 15


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes. Very much so that sometimes, people would think I'm a lesbian just because I'm very "boyish", even though I'm completely straight.

Even when I was a kid, I hated wearing dresses. I'm still the same until now. I _never _wear skirts, I wear snapbacks, "boyish" t-shirts and all stuff, and I also _never _wear heels or even just plain doll shoes. It's always either sneakers or flip flops for me.

I also used to be in taekwondo, which I guess is considered a boyish sport. Also like skateboarding, motorcyles and cars and stuff like that.

I think a huge part of all of this is because I grew up with two older brothers, and I played a lot outside when I was a kid - basically me and my friends (majority of whom were boys) played almost every "street game" there was.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

In middle school oh yes, got quite a lot of questions online about whether I was a boy or a girl. I had very short hair, boyish clothes and no make up and my face doesn't look _that_ feminine if you can't tell from clothing. 

Interestingly, nowadays I go for a very girly look most of the time.


----------



## raminan (Jun 20, 2014)

Not 'tomboy' as I didn't growing up playing soccer/video games but I didn't pay attention to girly stuff either. Now, it's kinda expected to see women on early 20s taking care of themselves.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Christ on a ship no. Very feminine.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

Some people might consider my assertiveness to be masculine, and my love for the outdoors, but I'm pretty feminine other than that. So no. I'm an E/ISFP, by the way.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Tomboys are hot.

Baggy (not crazy baggy) jeans and tank top is very attractive :crazy:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

No one would ever consider me a tomboy.

As a child I got called a tomboy once (sort of) only because I was actively trying to be one (due to wanting to be just like Daisy from Mario; since she was described as a tomboy). But otherwise, nope. I'm not miss Pink everything but I'm definitely not a tomboy.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Not at all. I am Miss Pink Everything. I don't feel like myself if I don't have at least one pink thing on me. Even ingesting pink food gives me a great deal of pleasure.


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

Roland Khan said:


> Tomboys are hot.
> 
> Baggy (not crazy baggy) jeans and tank top is very attractive :crazy:


internet highfive.

ill always have a soft spot for tomboys :blushed:

its a different kind of attraction for sure, but its definitely there..


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I have not been described as such since I was a child. I have long hair now an stuff but I still do masculine things like fixing things and computer programming (not that much i am busy) and...stuff. I guess.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

Sort of, maybe. I very rarely wear dresses. It's a once in a blue moon occasion when I do. I wear a lot of flannels and combat boots. I listen to some masculine music as well. I hate sports though, and I've always sucked at them. 

In general, I like a mix of both masculine and feminine touches. I hate anything overly feminine and overly masculine. So, I'd say I'm about in the middle.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I see it occasionally, and more often in women


There's a move to bring it back by sissy males.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Moms perspective: "Gia you should've been the boy and your brother the girl."

I was and still am a tomboy, but I hang out with mostly females now, when I was younger it was a fair mix of male/female interaction and there were a few cases where I was mistaken as a guy or seemed gender neutral to others.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Mick Travis said:


> There's a move to bring it back by sissy males.


To bring it back to women, men, or both? 

I thought it was the more extreme/ideological ends of gender politics that wanted to bring it back (i.e. those who advocate for a revival of traditional gender roles, I guess men's rights types & some right-wingers; and radfems who think 'feminine qualities' are inherently superior and women who have 'masculine qualities' have downgraded themselves).


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yes i love girls, i love hugging and kissing them.. but I'm heterosexual.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

And i was a fucking tomboy until i got a fucking nerd boyfriend and he devirginized me which made me a girl


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP.

I am androgynous.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

My cleanliness and sense of fashion is as bad as the typical guy lol. I had a short period of girlyness as a kid before I started making "shrunken heads" out of my barbie dolls. I liked more boys toys than girls toys, not that I hated all girl toy's though. Oh, and I hated dresses/makeup, still do.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I got into puberty really late and until then, I wasn't just a tomboy, but genuinely felt more like a boy than a girl. I am actually suspecting that I always had a very high testosterone level and a more "male" brain. (typically male digit ratio, missed my period very often, ...hair in more 'male' places, fairly unemotional but aggressive and confrontational) I also have a really negative reaction to estrogen, apparently and it feels like I manually need to shut parts of my brain down that it activates, that I never used before, figuratively.

Only when my body started turning more feminine, I decided to pull myself together and "be a woman". To be fair, I don't regret it. I am still very convinced that if I was born a man, my life would be a LOT better, but you need to work with what you have.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

yep.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

To some extent, yes. I don't really consider myself typically feminine, but I don't think I'm a pure tomboy either. I guess I'm more of a neutral kind of person.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

No, I have always been very feminine. Not in the sense like, I was playing with the toy kitchen set and the dolls and played with makeup early and liked tea parties or anything...not like that at all. I was just never one of the boys, they just ignored me or treated me poorly as a child, they always felt foreign to me. Actually my family had very little money and so I couldn't really afford, like, cute clothes and there wasn't really enough stability there, I wasn't nearly close enough with my mom to be taught anything about breeding or feminine grace or whatever you want to call it. So, sometimes people would think I was a boy or ask me if I was a lesbian and stuff. But boys never accepted me, I was never one of them. I was like the polar opposite of what guys want, which is that Megan Fox in Transformers kind of thing where you're hot and girly and feminine on the outside but actually you can fix a tire or build something or whatever guy stuff. I was pretty ugly by societal standards _and_ I couldn't do any guy stuff to save my life.

The only two boys I felt really understood and respected me were more sensitive and feminine than the average guy. One defended me, openly and to his mom afterward, when we were playing some sports thing, whatever, in the neighborhood he lived in with the other boys around and one called me names for sucking at it. I would have liked to hang out with him like my girl friends but my parents wouldn't let me because he was a boy. Then once I was staying with a family in Austin and one of their sons was so sweet and he didn't really fit in at school, he was like what I would think Layne Staley might have been like as a child, and when I had to go back to Houston, his mom told me the night before he was crying and told her he wished I was his sister, aw. heh But that was it, no other boys I remember really caring much for me. The only thing they respected about me is that I can throw a ball very hard.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

psyche said:


> I was just never one of the boys, they just ignored me or treated me poorly as a child, they always felt foreign to me.


How does this make you effeminate? Would boys who suffer this same childhood situation, being different from most other boys, automatically be considered effeminate?


----------



## motherofdragonslover (Dec 21, 2016)

johnnyyukon said:


> Would you or others ever describe you as a "Tomboy"? Now or in the past.
> 
> This may not be type related, or it may. Heheh, that's why I made a poll!!!
> 
> Fellars, weigh in on your thoughts too.


nope


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Maybe. I get all my clothes from the ladies' section, but they're mostly T-shirts and pants. I don't wear makeup or jewelry. I got along slightly better with girls when I was younger, although I spent a year as one of the boys (long story short: I changed classes, the girls had all formed cliques, I didn't fit in with them, the boys saved me from depression) and I realized that I can get along with both.


----------



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

Welp. I feel silly for being the only one thus far to realize ISFJ wasn't on the list LOL;;;

And not at all. I love makeup, fashion trends throughout various decades, very into hair and appearance in general. (It's from my understanding that tomboys aren't into these sorts of things and may see them as shallow, and that's okay~) Also, I'm easily grossed out, prone to girlish sounds and dramatic freak outs, very quiet and shy. Okay, maybe now I'm noticing why ISFJ might have been left out! :tongue:


----------



## Lionfart (Feb 17, 2017)

To put it this way: I go through life as a typical hippie. Hairy legs, earthy dresses, knee-deep in dirt, covered in bruises and cuts. I was VERY tomboyish until I was probably 15-16. I didn't wear ANY make-up until I was 15, as neither me nor my father really wanted me to, much to my mother's dismay, lol. I ran wild with my horses and goats and dogs, about as naked as I could be in our out of town home. I still dress in jeans and LL Bean plaid shirts in dark and boring colors without much flare pretty darn frequently. But I get "pretty" too - just not too frilly.


----------



## zerouva (Mar 25, 2017)

I guess? I don't really enjoy "girly things". Make-up is fun sometimes and dresses too, but I mostly wear it to formal events. I like comfortable clothes and don't really care about my image. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes, very much so. I love video games, doing outside things, and even communicate sort of like a typical guy in some ways? I hate dresses, make-up, relationship talk (at least in person), etc.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't hate the idea of being feminine, but that's too muck effort on my part to be one, so I guess I'm sticking to be a tomboy for a little while longer.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah I'm basically a ****, so. Yeah. I mean I'm literally a lesbian, not quite _butch_. Maybe a _soft_ butch. _Chapstick lesbian_ is a term. Except I almost never wear chapstick. I wear makeup for job interviews and if I'm "going out". But I like climbing shit and hiking and stereotypical _masculine_ things.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

うん。子供の時、男の子と遊んだことがある。高校の時、女の子と友達になった。女友人は私の恋人ようだ。


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if I would consider myself to be a tomboy. I have been called one a few times in the past, but not very often. My looks are pretty feminine, but I have been told many times that my personality seems more masculine.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

In the Jane Birkin sort of way? 

* *






> “Everything I wear doesn’t put me in the league of women. If I were a boy, I could look at a lot prettier than a lot of boys I know.”


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I used to be tomboyish first 16-17 years of my life. When I was a child, I used to play with toys you'd expect boys to play with mainly. Last years I have been dressed feminine way which I enjoy so badly, I don't even wear pants most of the time.  However, my hobbies consist of male stuff mostly.


----------



## greye (May 25, 2017)

I don't know if tomboy is the right word for me. I'm at the same time intensely masculine and intensely feminine, simply in different aspects. Like, I love makeup, speak in a feminine style, and own soooooo many stuffed animals (whom I've all named and created personalities for). But I also rarely dress up or care much for my appearance, enjoy rough sports like hockey and streetfighting, am much tougher emotionally and physically than my female friends, and enjoy masculine pastimes like building boats and fishing. So I suppose I am?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Is this still a word?

No.
I once had some dipshit address me as " That woman who hates masculinity but is the most masculine person I've met." and I was like " huh?"

Some may attribute my behavior and hobbies to masculinity but I don't really think about it. I just do what I do.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

There's no such thing as a tomboy, because the definition of a tomboy is "a girl who enjoys rough, noisy activities traditionally associated with boys." This would imply that being into "rough, noisy activities" makes a woman any less feminine, when what's known as traditional femininity is really just gender bias bullshit. A woman who plays sports and moshes and whatever else is no less feminine than a woman who does the opposite. Ergo, the term tomboy doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

0 make up, no dresses. I've recently developed a taste for skirts (maxi skirts) at 24 (current age). And I suck at most sports too.
Not a total tomboy but not the girliest either.


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

I am not a girl, but I am DFAB, and was often called a "tomboy" as a child by the adults around me 

I do wonder how many "tomboys" turned out to actually be trans people once they gained the knowledge of what being trans is 

(I'm talking actually having bodily dysphoria)


----------



## JambiChick (May 29, 2017)

Eeh, there are a lot of aspects of me that may be seen as tomboyish: I like heavy, hard music, I hang out with guys over girls bc most guys don't get caught up drama(boring), I enjoy mobster movies over chick flicks, I don't like shopping for clothes or shoes and I choose bags & shoes based mainly on functionality.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I do not behave girly more tomboyish. Others would see me like this as well. Only feminine aspect about me is my makeup.
ESFP


----------

